
Mario Kart Live: Home Circuit - cinntaile
https://youtu.be/hkVQM9ZD-KY
======
president
Fun idea and great for kids but how much playtime would you realistically get
out of this? Seems like it would be boring to see repeating scenes of your own
home after a while.

~~~
cinntaile
You raise a good point, but it should be possible to remedy that if they
wanted to. A possible solution could be that a course is generated based on
the available track space in your home while looking like a typical mario kart
course, no? When you think of the recent advances for Flight Simulator for
example, something like that should be possible at least.

------
cinntaile
It's just Nintendo's ad but I thought the online/offline game interplay was
interesting enough to warrant a submission.

